# Opinions on Premier's Hay/Grain Feeder



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any opinions on Premier's drive by single sided feeder?
Hubby and I are thinking of building this feeder because it would also double as a divider between the goat area and future hay storage area in the goat house. I like the idea that you can also feed grain in it so it saves space and I will be able to feed hay and grain from inside of the storage area and not be trampled on like I am now. 
Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never seen it - but it sounds awesome


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the page on Premier's website that has the feeders: http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... -by+feeder

They have a double sided and a single sided.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they look rather cool. Nice idea


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

In my opinion, they would work wonderfully!!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Those look nice! Do you mean you would use it a s a wall? So you could feed from the outside of the pen? I'd love to see pictures of them in use when you finish. Great idea!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Those look nice! Do you mean you would use it a s a wall? So you could feed from the outside of the pen? I'd love to see pictures of them in use when you finish. Great idea!


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

We are going to buy the materials today and start working on it. I will try to post pictures when we are done. Yes, it will also be a short wall to divide off a hay storage area and I will feed from inside the storage area.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We built something similar to that and I really liked it, but the only thing I didn't like is that part where you are supposed to put the grain, be sure to make it so that no goats/kids can jump there or sleep there. Our goats always slept on that ledge and it was always a mess when it came time to clean the feeders out.


----------

